# Sofonisba Anguissola



## Minerva (23 Novembre 2012)

*









Il nobile cremonese Amilcare Anguissola sposò nel 1531, in seconde nozze, la benestante Bianca Ponzoni. Amilcare aveva un ruolo importante nella società, faceva parte del consiglio dei Decurioni, che governava la città di Cremona per conto dell’impero spagnolo di Filippo II. Questa attività gli permise importanti contatti con personaggi in vista sia spagnoli che italiani. Bianca ha avuto un ruolo importante nella famiglia con le sue altolocate conoscenze, probabilmente riuscì a promuovere il talento artistico delle sue figlie. I tempi erano maturi per un riconoscimento dei talenti femminili, ad iniziare dalle corti, dove si misero in luce.*
*Sofonisba nacque a Cremona nel 1532, primogenita di 7 fratelli, 6 femmine e d un maschio. Le sorelle Anguissola mostrarono subito le loro attitudini artistiche. Sofonisba aveva la passione per la pittura, sin da piccola seguiva il padre che aveva il compito di scegliere gli artisti per decorare la chiesa di San Sigismondo. I genitori presero atto ben presto che la figlia voleva dipingere e decisero che sarebbe andata a scuola di pittura. Si pose il problema che una giovane donzella non potesse frequentare la bottega di un maestro come i maschi. Il problema venne risolto perché anche la sorella Elena voleva apprendere l’arte e così entrambe andarono presso la casa del pittore Bernardo Campi, conosciuto dal padre delle ragazze perché lavorava a San Sigismondo.*
Era l’anno 1546, il giovane maestro Bernardo ( 24 anni) era famoso per i ritratti, ed Amilcare desiderava che le figlie potessero seguire questa strada potendo, in un futuro, ritrarre l’aristocrazia che loro frequentavano e in quel periodo la corsa al ritratto era diventata una vera mania. Le due sorelle per tre anni si recarono tutti i giorni a casa del pittore, accompagnate dalla domestica, sotto la vigilanza della moglie.
*Nel 1549 Bernardino dovette lasciare Cremona per ritrarre Ippolita Gonzaga, figlia del governatore di Milano, questo ritratto lo lanciò come ritrattista alla moda.*
* Sebbene le sorelle fossero già pronte per camminare da sole, il padre le affiancò a Bernardino Gatti detto il Sojaro.*
*Sofonisba persona attenta e sensibile divenne una grande pittrice, non ebbe rivali, né imitatrici, un vero prodigio. Nel 1550 il Vida scrisse di lei “ inter egregios pictores nostri temporis” e nel 1561 l’umanistaGiovanni Musonio scrisse” Italiane columen”.Già il suo nome cominciava a trapelare sulla bocca di tutti, da brava propagandista faceva i ritratti e poi li regalava.*

​*Autoritratto*​​*La sorella Elena prese i voti e si fece monaca, Sofonisba le fece un ritratto, attribuito inizialmente al Tiziano, finché un restauro non mise in luce il nome dell’autore e la data.*
*Intanto il padre Amilcare iniziò ad introdurre il nome della figlia presso le varie corti di sua conoscenza. Iniziò con i Gonzaga di Mantova dove Sofonisba fece un ritratto alla duchessa Margherita e alla nuora Elena d’Austria, poi con i d’Este di Ferrara facendo dono a Lucrezia di un autoritratto di Sofonisba.*
 Nei suoi autoritratti, la pittrice dona una dolce espressione di serenità, il suo abbigliamento è sempre semplice di colore scuro, rischiarato da colletti bianchi ornati di spumeggianti merletti, la classica treccia le incornicia il volto.
Amilcare inviò un disegno della figlia anche a Michelangelo che aveva all’epoca 82 anni, ma era ancora in piena attività. Il disegno rappresentava una signora ridente e Michelangelo volle vedere invece un putto piangente e Sofonisba avendo già pronto un disegno dove aveva sperimentato anche le espressioni del pianto, glielo inviò. In questo disegno viene colto l’istante di dolore quando il bimbo viene morso da un granchio. Michelangelo ne rimase colpito e scrisse immediatamente ad Amilcare una lettera di compiacimento. Caravaggio ne imitò l’espressione nel suo “ ragazzo morso da un ramarro”.
Il granduca Cosimo de Medici chiese a Michelangelo un disegno e lui pensò di inviargli il disegno di una giovane e promettente pittrice, visto che il mondo era già pieno di eccellenti uomini.
Nel 1559 Filippo II di Spagna, vedovo di Maria Tudor, sposò Isabella di Valois figlia di Maria de Medici ed Enrico II di Spagna. Isabella amava molto la pittura e Sofonisba venne consigliata come dama di corte. Sofonisba partì dalla sua Cremona per Milano e dopo 40 giorni di viaggio arrivò a Madrid dove vi rimase per diversi anni; non rivide mai più la sua Cremona.
La giovanissima Isabella aveva solo 14 anni, ma era un ragazza intelligente, matura e molto amata dal marito. Tra la regina e l’artista nacque una profonda amicizia, trascorrevano gran parte della giornata a dipingere e la regina era veramente abile con il pennello. 
Nel 1564, la regina in attesa di un figlio si ammalò perdendo il nascituro. Sofonisba le rimase accanto con amore, come una sorella: la regina le fu riconoscente facendole doni preziosi. Nel 1566 la regina rimase di nuovo incinta e pervasa da cattivi pensieri fece testamento raccomandando le sue più care damigelle d’onore al re: tra queste c’era anche l’artista italiana. Nacque Isabella Clara e la regina sofferente  strappò a Sofonisba la promessa che sarebbe stata la prima maestra dell’infanta; nel 1567 nacque una seconda bambina, Caterina Micaela.
Isabella voleva dare al suo re un erede maschio e nel 1568 rimase di nuovo incinta nonostante la sua cagionevole salute; dopo la perdita di questo nascituro, Isabella morì e Filippo cadde in una grave crisi depressiva, tanto da governare il suo paese conducendo una vita monastica. Nonostante la corte di Isabella si stesse per sciogliere, Sofonisba rimase prendendosi cura delle 2 infante.
In seguito il re si risposò con Anna d’Austria e Sofonisba era ancora a Madrid ma espresse il desiderio di rientrare in Italia e sposare un italiano. Il re provò a trovare un marito degno di lei ma l’impresa si dimostrò difficile. Intanto Caterina de Medici era in pensiero per le due nipoti, ma le venne assicurato che godevano di tutti gli agi e che Sofonisba era sempre con loro.
Il re finalmente trovò l’uomo giusto per l’artista, il siciliano Fabrizio de Moncada, e nel 1573 si sposarono a  Madrid.
Subito dopo Sofonisba partì per Palermo, dopo soli 5 anni rimase vedova, il marito annegò durante un viaggio in mare. Non avendo più legami con Palermo decise di ritornare a Cremona e  durante il viaggio conobbe il giovane capitano Orazio, se ne innamorò e si sposarono da lì a pochi mesi. Si stabilirono a Genova e in questa fervida città colma di ricchezze la grande artista continuò a dipingere per le famiglie patrizie. Con il suo stile inconfondibile portò una innovazione alla pittura, apprezzata in seguito da Rubens e Van Dyck, molto interessati all’attività di Sofonisba. Di 30 anni di lavoro a Genova, sono rimaste a noi poche opere.
Rubens le fece visita tra il 1607-1608, avendo ammirato in un suo viaggio in Spagna, tra le tele della collezione reale spagnola, i suoi ritratti.
Rubens ne copiò uno di Isabella di Valois. Molti anni dopo anche van Diyk le fece visita.
Nel 1615 Sofonisba ed Orazio, ormai anziani, decisero di stabilirsi a Palermo per impegni di lavoro di lui. 
Nel 1624 l’artista incontrò Van Dyck, un giovane ed affermato artista di 22 anni, che affascinato dai suoi quadri visti a Genova, volle conoscerla. Era in Italia perché il viceré di Palermo, figlio di Emanuele Filiberto e l’infanta Caterina Micaela( figlia di isabella di Valois), gli aveva commissionato la grande pala della Madonna del Rosario. 
Van Dyck estrasse il suo taccuino e sotto le direttive della grande artista le fece uno schizzo, tutt’attorno scrisse in italiano: “ Ritratto della signora Sofonisba pittrice, fatto dal vivo a Palermo l’anno 1624 il 12 luglio. L’età di essa è 96, avendo ancora la memoria et il cervello prontissimo, cortesissima, sebbene per la vecchiaia le mancava la vista…………………….
Possiamo dire che in quell’occasione gli diede dei consigli, divenendo così l’ultimo suo allievo.
Il 16 novembre 1625, la grande artista venne sepolta nella chiesa di S. Giorgio. Non c’è più traccia della sua tomba, ma è rimasta una lapide posta dal marito nel centenario della sua nascita. La lapide descrive perfettamente Sofonisba :


​​” Alla moglie Sofonisba, del nobile casato degli Anguissola,​posta tra le donne illustri del modo per la bellezza straordinarie doti di natura, e tanto insigne nel ritrarre le immagini umane che nessuno del suo tempo potè esserle pari, Orazio Lomellini, colpito da immenso dolore, pose questo estremo segno di onore, esiguo per tale donna, ma il massimo per i comuni mortali”.​ 
​ 

 

Tratto da “ La signora della pittura”, Daniela Pizzagalli-Rizzoli

Torna merletto e ……​​Home page​


----------

